# στρατόκαυλος



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

*Στρατόκαυλος* είναι κάποιος που έχει πώρωση με τον στρατό, τα στρατιωτικά σύμβολα και τη στρατιωτική πειθαρχία.

Λέξη της αργκό από _στρατός_ + _καύλα_ «έντονη επιθυμία» στη θέση πιο συνηθισμένων συνθετικών όπως -_λάγνος_ ή -_μανής_. Θα βρείτε τη λέξη στο slang.gr, αλλά όχι στα κύρια λεξικά, όπου όμως θα βρείτε τον _στρατοκράτη_, συνώνυμο του _μιλιταριστή_.

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ αντίστοιχη αγγλική ή αμερικάνικη λέξη. Εκτός από τον _jingoist_, που είναι ο ακραίος εθνικιστής, ο υπερπατριώτης, και του μοιάζει μόνο στη φανατίλα, τα υπόλοιπα που έχω σκεφτεί είναι φράσεις με το _militaristic_, π.χ. *militaristic maniac*. Αν έχετε κάτι πρόχειρο, το αφήνετε καθώς περνάτε, ναι;


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που αφήνεις ασχολίαστο το ότι υπάρχουν και χιλιάδες *στρατόκαβλος*. :)


----------



## cougr (May 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν έχετε κάτι πρόχειρο, το αφήνετε καθώς περνάτε, ναι;



Army (or military) fanatic/freak/maniac/nut.
Lover of all things military.
Armyphile.
Militaryphile.

There's also the term "stratophile" but this relates to the stratocaster.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2012)

Παίζει τπτ και σε _-obsessed_;


----------



## cougr (May 24, 2012)

Αμέ, και _military obsessive _aka. MO


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

από google..._makes warhawk lovers look like a bunch of pussies. i my self am a warhawk freak!_

επίσης, martialist freak/maniac, if pun on martial arts is needed. Κανένα σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο, για να πλησιάσουμε το ελληνικό στο ύφος;


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

slang words

Khaki-brained. Army-barmy. Anchor-faced,to be totally intoxicated by the Royal Navy, derogatory of a sailor loving the Navy and, without questioning, religiously obeying all rules


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

και αν μας ρωτήσει ένας ξένος, τί κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει "stratokavlos", μπορούμε να πούμε "army-stiffy"?


----------



## Earion (May 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που αφήνεις ασχολίαστο το ότι υπάρχουν και χιλιάδες *στρατόκαβλος*. :)



*Καύλα *ή *κάβλα*; Μάλλον το πρώτο, από το αρχαίο *καυλός*.

*καυλός *= *1*. το μέρος του φυτού που βρίσκεται πάνω από την επιφάνεια της γης | *2*. (ειδικότ.) τα τρυφερά και νέα κλωνάρια ενός φυτού | *3*. το καυλί (βλ. λ.). Η σημ. "πέος" είναι ήδη αρχαία. (ΛΝΕΓ)​
Από τη λέξη αυτή και τα : καυλίον > καυλί, καύλα (η στύση) και καυλιάρης.

Αλλά εκεί που χάνεται η ετυμολογική διαφάνεια θα μπορούσε να γράφεται και με "β".

Όπως ακριβώς με το άσχετο, αλλά με δυνητικά παραπλήσιο συνειρμό : *μουρόχαβλος *(αργκ.) αυτός που χαρακτηρίζεται από διανοητική κυρίως νωθρότητα, ο χαζός (ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Μπορώ να ομολογήσω ότι δεν πήγε καθόλου το μυαλό μου στον _*στρατόκαβλο_, επειδή δεν θα πήγαινε το χέρι μου.

Τώρα, από προτάσεις μάζεψα πολλές. Μου αρέσει το _army-barmy_ για τον ήχο του, τα _army freak, army nut_ κ.τ.ό. του cougr, αλλά νομίζω ότι ερωτεύτηκα το _khaki-brained_. (So close to _shit-brained_, in more than one way.)


----------



## cougr (May 24, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> [...]Κανένα σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο, για να πλησιάσουμε το ελληνικό στο ύφος;



Army/military fetishist.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Και χωρίς πολλά ευρήματα, αλλά καθ' όλα έγκυρο: *militarist prick*. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Καύλα *ή *κάβλα*; Μάλλον το πρώτο, από το αρχαίο *καυλός*.


Μα δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς το πώς γράφονται σωστά τα παράγωγα της καύλας, δηλ. με ύψιλον. Εκείνο που ήθελα να αναδείξω (κι ομολογεί ο Νίκελ πως δεν το είχε φανταστεί) είναι ότι η γραφή με βήτα είναι συνηθέστατη.


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2012)

Εκείνο που ήθελα να κάνω εγώ, Ζάζουλα, ήταν να διευρύνω τη συζήτηση. Ότι όπου έχει χαθεί η ετυμολογική διαφάνεια επιλέγουμε το βήτα. (Γι΄αυτό θυμήθηκα τον *μουρόχαβλο*). Ίσως αξίζει μια συζήτηση επ' αυτού.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Το ίδιο πιστεύω κι εγώ — και νομίζω πως αυτό είναι και το βασικό επιχείρημα της θέσης που υποστηρίζει τις απλογραφημένες ορθογραφήσεις τύπου _αγόρι _κλπ. (Παρεμπ, το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει —ως ανεμένετο— _μουρόχαυλος_.)


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> (Παρεμπ, το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει —ως ανεμένετο— _μουρόχαυλος_.)



Όχι γιατί έχει αδιαφανή σχέση με τον _καυλό_, αλλά επειδή έχει πιθανή σχέση με κάποιον ανύπαρκτο _μωρόχαυνο_!

Στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα σε αναλογία 244:8.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Νίκελ, ούτε ο Εάριων ούτε 'γώ είπαμε πως ο _μουρόχαβλος _σχετίζεται με το _καυλός_. Είπαμε ότι εκεί το ετυμολογικώς ορθό -αυ- επειδή είναι αδιαφανές πλέον απλογραφήθηκε σε -αβ-, οπότε λογικά πολλά από τα βήτα και στη γραφή των _-καυλ-/-καβλ-/-γκαβλ-_ έτσι δικαιολογούνται.


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2012)

​Μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο να το ελέγξω, αλλά τώρα έχω την πλήρη εικόνα: Στην πρώτη έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (1998) που συμβουλεύτηκα πριν γράψω το #9 είναι με βήτα: *μουρόχαβλος*, αγνώστου ετύμου. Στο _Ετυμολογικό _(έκδ. 2010) έχει αλλάξει η άποψη:

*μουρόχαυλος *, πιθ. < μωρό-χαυνος (με τροπή /ο/ > /u/ λόγω του χειλικού /m/ και μερική αφομοίωση εξ αποστάσεως /r/--/vn/ > /r/ -- /vl/) < αρχ. μωρός + χαύνος​

Εσύ Ζάζουλα κοίταξες την έκδοση ΛΝΕΓ του 2012;


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εσύ Ζάζουλα κοίταξες την έκδοση ΛΝΕΓ του 2012;


Νατιρελμάν!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Earion said:


> *Καύλα *ή *κάβλα*; Μάλλον το πρώτο, από το αρχαίο *καυλός*.
> *καυλός *= *1*. το μέρος του φυτού που βρίσκεται πάνω από την επιφάνεια της γης | *2*. (ειδικότ.) τα τρυφερά και νέα κλωνάρια ενός φυτού | *3*. το καυλί (βλ. λ.). Η σημ. "πέος" είναι ήδη αρχαία. (ΛΝΕΓ)​
> Από τη λέξη αυτή και τα : καυλίον > καυλί, καύλα (η στύση) και καυλιάρης.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15383-caulescent-acaulescent-subcaulescent


----------

